# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Persönlichkeitsveränderung infolge Hormontherapie

## Samy

Hallo, 

auf die mir bisher nicht bekannten Nebenwirkung, "Perönlichkeitsveränderung infolge der Hormontherapie", wurde ich durch den Hinweis eines ehemaligen Forummitgliedes hingewiesen. 

Da diese Nebenwirkung auch vielen Forumteilnehmern nicht bekannt seien dürfte, gebe ich hiermit die Quelle bekannt: 
http://prostata-therapie.de/html/ang...itfaden02.html
(letzter Absatz, letzter Nebensatz). 

Diese Feststellung dürfte eigentlich nicht überraschen. Denn die Hormone bestimmen auch die Beweggründe der Menschen und tragen zur Differnzierung der Weiblichkeit von Männlichkeit bei. Die Unterdrückung des Testosterons führt daher zwangsläufig zur Verweiblichung - nicht nur physisch, sondern auch psychisch. 

Samy

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Samy,

sorry, aber dieser Beitrag zu diesem Zeitpunkt (Streit zum Thema "Amnestie für Horst"), und dann noch mit Hinweis auf ein "ehemaliges Forummitglied" hat für mich einen durchaus schlechten Beigeschmack. 

Dass Du das gerade jetzt bringst, nachdem Horst (nach meinem Gefühl gezielt provokativ und ziemlich taktlos) vor wenigen Tagen glaubte, Ralfs vermeintlich unangemessene Reaktion auf dessen vermeintliche psychische Belastung wg. DHB zurückführen zu müssen, empfinde ich als außerordentlich unpassend - ebenso wie Deine ergänzenden Einlassungen zu dem, was in Deiner Quelle neutral "Persönlichkeitsveränderung" genannt wird.

Was soll das?

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Sam,

das schriebst Du -




> Die Unterdrückung der Testosteron führt daher zwangsläufig zur Verweiblichung - nicht nur physisch, sondern auch psychisch. Samy


und es ist nicht korrekt. 

Die Unterdrückung des Testosterons (T) mittels LH/RH Analogon führt nicht zu einer, wie Du es nennst "Verweiblichung" der Physis - der Östrogenspiegel sinkt. Antiandrogene andererseits resultieren in einem erhöhten Tspiegel and damit auch in einem erhöhten Östrogenspiegel. 

Was nun die "Verweiblichung" der Psyche betrifft, nach Deiner Meinung ein Ergebnis von zu niedrigem und/oder erhöhten Östrogenspiegel, da kennst Du sicher objektive, messbare und von Fachleuten propagierte Daten, welche Du hier im Forum weitergeben könntest. Wir sind vermutlich alle am Suchen und Lernen.

Günter

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Samy,

mich interessiert euer Streit nicht. Aber die Verweiblichung von uns HBlern ist ein Witz, Studien hin Studien her. Bei mir nach 31 Monaten HB kann davon keine Rede sein (ich kann immer noch nicht spülen oder kochen). Mein T ist unten, mein Östrogen ist unten, mein Progesteron ist unten, meine Brüste sind bestrahlt und machen auch keine Probleme. Die Körperbehaarung reduziert sich, wenn das alles ist, bin ich gerne verweiblicht.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Sammy,
ich mache ebenfalls seit Feb. 2005 u.a. eine 2HB, habe einen niedrigen Testo Wert um 0,23 im Moment und finde immer noch Gefallen an schönen Frauen, auch die eigene, wenn auch die HB mit Einschränkungen zu tun hat. Auch wenn ich meine, ich wäre weniger aggressiv geworden und ein bisschen mehr tolerant als früher kann man(n) nicht von einer Persönlichkeitsveränderung oder einer Verweiblichung reden, wie du es suggerierst. Das ist absoluter Blödsinn was du erzählst, hoffentlich glaubt das keiner, der neu dazu kommt. Trotzdem alles Gute!
Hans-W.

----------


## Helmut.2

Meine Lieben,

bei jedem ist es anderst! Als ich 2002 für 12 Monate meine HB mit Trenantone und 50 µg Casodex pro/d durchgeführt habe, fühlte ich mich missrabel ist gelinde gesagtes noch geschmeichelt!

Nebenwirkungen die ich hatte: *Depressionen* und nicht wenig, *Hitzewallungen*, *Osteoporose,* *Harrausfall* am ganzen Körper ausser Kopfhaare, *Gewichtszunahme* mit über 100 kg bei 1,74 m, *sexuelles Verlangen* wahr wie weggeblasen und ich genosses es so sehr, und *düstere gedanken* gingen mir durch den Kopf, meine *Ehe ist fast daran* *zerprochen und Zuckerkrank! das jetzt erschwerend hinzukommt!*

*Eine ausgesprochene Persönlichkeitsveränderung hatte ich* und letztlich hatte ich keine andere Möglichkeit mehr gesehen, daß ich mir fachliche Hilfe geben lasse! Ich ging zu einem Psychoterapeuten in Behandlung!

Es kann mir keiner weis machen, daß bei ihm die HB so spurlos an ihm vorbei geht,
*ich, jedenfalls, werde alles daran setzten,* *daß eine HB bei mir so schnell**nicht in Frage kommt!*

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Samy

Liebe Schorschel, Günter, HansiB und Hans-W, 

ich finde Ihr schießt mit Eurer Kritik weit über das Ziel hinaus. Gestattet Ihr mir, darzulegen, dass Ihr in meinen Ausführungen Absichten hineinlegt, die ich gar nicht gehegt habe.

Nachdem ich im vorausgegangenen Thread eine Antwort auf die Frage von Schorschel zu geben versucht und dargelegt habe, dass auch ich den Bezug auf psychische Beinträchtigung von Ralf infolge von DHB nicht für passend halte, hat mir Horst mitgeteilt, dass er damit keinesfalls Ralf zu beleidigen beabsichtigt habe. Zur Begründung verwies er auf die eben zitierte Website der Universität Heidelberg.

Auch wenn man der Meinung ist, dass Forummitglieder nicht befugt sind, den Ausschluss anderer Mitglieder dadurch zu umgehen, in dem sie verbotene Beiträge in Forum setzen, sollte man im Falle Horst insoweit eine Ausnahme zulassen, sich zu Unterstellungen aus erster Hand zu äusseren. Es wäre sonst pervers, Horst einerseits vorzuwerfen, er habe sich nicht entschuldigt, andererseits ihm jedoch das Wort zu entziehen. 

Um den Fall jedoch nicht weiter eskalieren zu lassen, habe ich den Hinweis von Horst als Hinweis "eines ehemaligen Forummitglieds" in Forum eingelegt - und zwar ohne Bezug auf Auseinandersetzung mit Ralf im Bereich "DHB nach Dr. Leibowitz", zumal die besagte Nebenwirkung (Persönlichkeitsveränderung) meines Erachtens bisher im Forum nicht diskutiert wurde. Die Tatsache, dass der Webmaster oder Moderator meinen Beitrag nicht für entscheidend hielt und ihn eigenmächtig in Plauderecke legte, ist bedauerlich. 

Die Veränderung der Persönlichkeit geschieht fortwährend mit zunehmendem Alter. Dass dies durch Hormontherapie beschleunigt wird, ist wohl ein biologischer Faktum. Für die Tatsache, dass meine Schlussfolgerungen jedoch irreführend seien könnten, bitte ich um Nachsicht. 

Herzliche Grüsse
Samy

----------


## Samy

Hallo Günter,

Vielen Dank für Deine treffenden Hinweise. Ich hätte die Sache allgemeiner formulieren müssen, um nicht erneut durch Deine Kritik an Glaubwürdigkeit einzubüssen, etwa wie folgt: Die Veränderung des Hormonhaushalts hat Nebenwirkungen (darunter nach Uni Heidelberg, Persönlichkeitsveränderung) zur Folge.

Die heftigen Reaktionen gegen meine Darstellung war zu erwarten. Kaum ein Betroffener läßt sich gefallen, sich vorhalten zu lassen, seiner Männlichkeit infolge der Hormontherapie teilweise und schrittweise eingebüsst zu haben. Es kommt mir vor wie die Evolutionstheorie, wo es den Menschen schwer fällt, einzusehen, dass sie nicht Ebenbild Gottes sind, sondern von Affen stammen. 

Die Tatsache, dass die Frauen ihre Busenoperation oft mit ihrer Minderwertigkeitskomplex rechtfertigen, belegt, dass die Psyche durch das Leib beeinträchtigt wird. Insoweit glaube ich nicht, dass es Studien bedarf, um zu belegen, dass die physische Veränderungen infolge der Hormontherapie (etwa die Schwellung der Brustkörper und Schrumpfung des Penisses) die Psyche beeinträchtigen. 

Gruß
Samy

----------


## Harro

*Da schwillt einem ja der Kamm*

Hallo, soll das hier nun ein erneutes *Hin* und* Her* - so etwas wie ein Nebenkriegsschauplatz werden. Es ist doch nun genug lamentiert worden. Was soll die alberne Diskussion, ob die Persönlichkeit durch eine Hormonbehandlung beinflußt wird oder wurde. Verdammt noch mal: ich habe Brüste bekommen wie Paris Hilton - na und - deswegen bin ich immer noch ich - Libido und leider noch trauriger Potenz entfleucht - na und - ich bin immer noch der Alte. Der Kopf ist klar, die Beine etwas müder - ist doch ganz logisch - aber nicht wegen der schönen Brüste und der fehlenden Potenz, sondern wegen des fehlenden Testosterons. Jetzt ist alles wieder da, wo es hin gehört, nur die Brüste sind geblieben. Ich schäme mich nicht. Es gibt Schlimmeres, nämlich z. B., wenn jemand schielt, aber dann würde ein Gentleman aus Hamburg, wenn es sich um eine Frau handelt, niemals sagen: die schielt, sondern die muß so gucken. Verzeiht mein Abschweifen, ich wollte damit nur unterstreichen, daß ich die Frage absolut deplaciert finde und Studien dafür rausgeschmissenes Geld für mich bedeuten.

*"Glück ist die Erfüllung von Kinderwünschen"      * (Siegmund Freud)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## renegat

> Es kommt mir vor wie die Evolutionstheorie, wo es den Menschen schwer fällt, einzusehen, dass sie nicht Ebenbild Gottes sind, sondern von Affen stammen.


Zitat von Norbert Wiener:
"Im Gegensatz zur Pest ist die Dummheit keine Krankheit, weshalb keine Hoffnung darauf besteht, sie jemals ausrotten zu können". 
Ludwig Wittgenstein ist noch genauer und sagt:
"Es ist ein seltsamer Zufall, dass all die Menschen, deren Schädel man geöffnert hat, ein Gehirn hatten".

Gruß renegat

----------


## Schorschel

> Die heftigen Reaktionen gegen meine Darstellung war zu erwarten. Kaum ein Betroffener läßt sich gefallen, sich vorhalten zu lassen, seiner Männlichkeit infolge der Hormontherapie teilweise und schrittweise eingebüsst zu haben. Es kommt mir vor wie die Evolutionstheorie, wo es den Menschen schwer fällt, einzusehen, dass sie nicht Ebenbild Gottes sind, sondern von Affen stammen.


Mensch Samy, was soll das Rumeiern?? Du hast bei diesem Thema schlicht und einfach ziemlich unglücklich argumentiert, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken. Du machst das Ganze nach meine Ansicht so nur noch peinlicher.

Im Übrigen stammt der Mensch nicht vom Affen ab (und umgekehrt auch nicht), sondern beide haben lediglich gemeinsame Vorfahren. Und die Evolutionstheorie hat damit nur höchst indirekt zu tun; Darwin beschreibt darin in erster Linie das Prinzip der natürlichen Selektion ("survival of the fittest"), nicht aber, dass der Mensch vom Affen abstammt.

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Kameraden

es lohnt sich, einmal die Homepage zu besuchen, auf welche die Behauptung zurückgeht, Hormontherapie führe zu Persönlichkeitsveränderung. Wer eins und eins zusammenzählt, der stellt fest, dass alle Methoden, PK zu bekämpfen, schwerwiegende Nachteile haben - mit einer Ausnahme. Und das ist die, wofür geworben wird.

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## Günter Feick

Liebe Mitstreiter,

dieser Gesprächsfaden trägt den Titel Persönlichkeitsveränderung. Damit kenne ich mich nicht aus. Denke aber es ist eine gute Gelegenheit zu dem übersichtlicheren Unterthema "Information und Artikulation" dieses zu schreiben. 

In diesem Forum gibt's eine gute Zahl Bemühter, anderen helfen Wollende! Kaum eine(r) hat den guten Ton nicht im Repertoir. Nicht wenige von uns erhalten Informationen, die ihre eigenen Vorstellungen korrigieren - ich bin einer von diesen. Das nenne ich gute Kooperation!

Wenn wir es weiterhin fertigbringen, unsere Informationen in unterstützender Form in die Runde zu stellen, helfen wir. Und je besser wir das Prinzip der Objektivität, Reproduzierbarkeit und Nachprüfbarkeit jeweils berücksichtigen, um so größer ist der Gewinn.

Dieses Forum ist eine großartige Einrichtung, wir sind Teil derselben und es gibt Heinzelmännchen, welche dieses Forum möglich machen. Einen dicken Dank an diese Kerle! Sie haben Respekt und Dank verdient.

Lasst uns gut und besser zusammenwirken!

Günter

----------


## Samy

> Mensch Samy, was soll das Rumeiern?? Du hast bei diesem Thema schlicht und einfach ziemlich unglücklich argumentiert, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken. Du machst das Ganze nach meine Ansicht so nur noch peinlicher.


Hallo Schorschel,

ich habe Dir einmal vorgeworfen, Dir geht es nicht um die Sache, sondern um die Abrechnung mit Personen, deren Meinungen Dir nicht genehm sind. Ich wollte es damals nicht präzisieren, denn mir war es an einer Eskalation der Auseindersetzung mit Dir nicht gelegen. Nun aber ist es an der Zeit, Dir meinen Vorwurf zu verdeut(sch)lichen: 

Gegenstand meines Threads ist "Persönlichkeitsveränderung infolge der Hormontherapie", dabei habe ich auf eine Website der Uni Heidelberg verwiesen. Statt jedoch Dich zur Sache zu äußern, unterstellst Du mir zuerst die Absicht, Ralf im Sinne Horst diffamieren zu wollen und selbst nachdem ich Deine Unterstellungen zu widerlegen versucht habe, versucht Du mich lächerlich zu machen.

Als ich davon sprach, dass die Menschen von Affen abstammen, ahnte ich, dass irgend welche Besserwisser - wie Du und Günter - meine einfache Darlegung zu widerlegen versuchen werden, um von der These, dass die Hormontherapie zur Persönlichkeitsveränderung beiträgt, abzulenken. 

Bitte habe Verständnis, dass ich mich künftig nicht mehr auf Dein Niveau herablassen werde. 

Samy

----------


## Harro

*Mal ne Pause machen*

Hallo Samy, nun laß es einfach gut sein. Schenk Dir ein Glas guten Rotwein ein und akzeptiere einfach mal, daß außer Dir noch andere Menschen einen gewissen Intelligenzquotienten haben. Wir wissen jetzt alle, daß Du uns jederzeit gewachsen bist, und das ist doch für Dich auch ein schönes Gefühl. Genieße das doch und mach Frieden.

*"Oft sind es genutzte Mußestunden, in welchen der Mensch das Tor zu einer neuen Welt findet"   * (George M. Adams)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## daddysgirl

Hmm,

also als Tochter eines PK'lers, neu im Forum und in den Wechseljahren, kann ich Euch versichern, das Hormone die Psyche verändern! 

Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist muß jeder selbst entscheiden. 

Und die Brüste von Paris Hilton hätte ich auch gerne ... :-))

ilonka

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Gegenstand meines Threads ist "Persönlichkeitsveränderung infolge der Hormontherapie", dabei habe ich auf eine Website der Uni Heidelberg verwiesen...


Hallo Samy,

Du hast zwar eine neutrale Überschrift für Deinen Beitrag gewählt, aber dann völlig aus der Luft gegriffen und tendenziös geschrieben:




> Die Unterdrückung des Testosterons führt daher zwangsläufig zur Verweiblichung - nicht nur physisch, sondern auch psychisch.


Diese unhaltbare Aussage erfolgte unter Hinweis auf HorstMUC nur wenige Stunden, nachdem dieser Ralf psychische Probleme wegen seiner DHB unterstellt hat.

Das sind die Fakten, und nichts Anderes. Davon können auch Deine persönlichen Angriffe auf mich nicht ablenken. Ich persönlich finde den Zusammenhang, den Du - bewusst oder unbewusst oder vielleicht von Horst inspiriert - zwischen Ralfs Ausführungen und seiner Therapie hergestellt hast, unglücklich (vorsichtig formuliert) bzw. geschmacklos (ehrlich formuliert).

Das kannst Du jetzt finden wie Du willst, aber so sehe ich das eben.

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Samy,

Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an unser erstes Kennenlernen im Forum. Du hattest Deinen ersten Thread ins Forum gestellt, der mir von Aufmachung, Strukturierung und Inhalt ins Auge stach und auch imponierte. Ich spürte, hier wollte jemand etwas mitteilen, wollte jemand aufzeigen, wie er seinen eigenen Weg gefunden hat, seinen fortgeschrittenen PK unter Kontrolle zu bekommen. Dann gab es Kritik von einem Forumsfreund, so dass Du Dich meistens in der Verteidigungsposition befandst. Teilweise fand ich Schärfe und Art als ungerecht Dir gegenüber, und so habe ich dann versucht Dich zu unterstützen, obwohl ich von der Materie fortgeschrittenem PK kaum etwas verstanden habe und auch heute nur zu den fleißigen, lernenden Leser dieser Beiträge gehöre.
Aber es war für mich eine Ehrensache einem Forumsfreund bei seinem
ersten und guten Thread zumindest moralisch zu unterstützen.
Wenn ich mir jetzt diesen Thread und das bei der Vorgeschichte ansehe, dann frage ich mich, was sind das für Menschen, der Horst, der Argus, dass sie andere unbescholtene Forumsfreunde- erst Helmut und nun Du, Samy- für Ihre Zwecke einspannen können bis zur eigenen Persönlichkeitsaufgabe?
Ich kann Dich nur bitten, besinne Dich, besinne Dich auf Deine eigenen Fähigkeiten und lasse Dich nicht wie ein Roboter steuern. Ansonsten wirst Du Deine Reputation im Forum verlieren.

Es grüßt Dich als Freund
Knut.

----------


## Samy

Hallo Knut,

hättest Du meine Stellungnahmen zu den von Schorschel aufgestellten Unterstellungen (s.o. Beiträge Nr. 7 und 14) sorgfältig gelesen, dann hättest Du entnommen, dass es mir um die Sache und nicht, wie Du mir im Einklang mit Schorschel unterstellst, um Personen (Ralf, Horst und Argus) geht. Aus diesem Grund hatte ich meinen Beitrag (s.o. Nr. 1) ursprünglich unter "DHB nach Dr. Leibowitz" plaziert. Er wurde vom Webmaster oder Moderator eigenmächtig im Bereich der "Plauderecke" eingelegt.

Im übrigen glaube ich, dass die These "Persönlichkeitsveränderung" (die offenbar hier als Tabu-Thema angesehen wird) Wert ist, um die Aufmerksamkeit eines redlichen und rechtsschaffenen Menschen, wie Du es bist, zu verdienen. Merkwürdig ist, dass die "Persönlichkeitsveränderung infolge der Hormontherapie" geleugnet wird (s.o. Beiträge Nr. 3-5, 8 und 13), obwohl Midlife-Crisis in Folge der rapiden Veränderung des Hormonenhaushaltes wissenschaftlich unumstritten ist und zum Gegenstand der aktuellen Antiaging-Hormonersatz-Therapie zählt.

Alles Gute
Samy

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Im übrigen glaube ich, dass die These "Persönlichkeitsveränderung" (die offenbar hier als Tabu-Thema angesehen wird)...
> 
> ...Merkwürdig ist, dass die "Persönlichkeitsveränderung infolge der Hormontherapie" geleugnet wird...


Lieber Samy,

Du bekommst die Dinge in den falschen Hals.

Niemand wird letztlich den Einfluss der Hormone auf die Befindlichkeit eines Menschen, seine Antriebskräfte, seine Stimmungslage etc.etc.etc., also insgesamt auf seine Persönlichkeit, leugnen. Darum geht es auch gar nicht.

Es geht vielmehr darum, dass Du das auf die "Verweiblichung" reduziert hast - wogegen sich einige Betroffene gewehrt haben (zu Recht, wie ich finde) - und dass Du einen sehr unglücklichen Zusammenhang hergestellt hast zu Ralfs Haltung zum Thema HorstMUC.

Dir persönlich will niemand etwas - also schließ' wieder Frieden mit mir und den anderen...

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## RalfDm

> ...dabei habe ich auf eine Website der Uni Heidelberg verwiesen.


http://prostata-therapie.de/ ist keine Website der Uni Heidelberg , sondern der privaten Heidelberger Klinik für Prostata-Therapie des Dr. Deuster.

Ralf

----------


## Samy

Hallo Ralf,

Danke für Deinen Hinweis. Habe es in der Eile übersehen. 

Die Frage der Relevanz stellt sich allerdings unabhängig davon, ob die These von einer angesehenen staatlichen Bildungsanstalt vertreten wird, oder von einer privaten Klinik. 

Samy

----------


## Samy

> Es geht vielmehr darum, dass Du das auf die "Verweiblichung" reduziert hast - wogegen sich einige Betroffene gewehrt haben (zu Recht, wie ich finde) - und dass Du einen sehr unglücklichen Zusammenhang hergestellt hast zu Ralfs Haltung zum Thema HorstMUC.


Hallo Schorchel,

entgegen meinem Vorsatz, unsachliche Polemik zu ignorieren, bin ich aufgrund der von Dir übernommenen Unterstellungen von Knut erneut genötigt, Deine nunmehr zum 4. Mal aufgestellten Unterstellungen zu widerlegen: 

1. Den Zusammenhang von Ralfs Haltung zu Horst habe ich nicht hergestellt; vielmehr hast Du es mir unterstellt. Ein socher Zusammenhang wäre auch unzutreffend, zumal Ralf seit Jahren die DHB hinter sich hat. 

2. Die "Verweiblichung" ist nicht der einzige Gesichtspunkt, den ich als Folge der Hormontherapie angeführt habe. Es ist daher unfair, meine Argumente allein auf eine - Deiner Meinung nach mißlungene - Terminologie zurückzuführen. 

Es wäre in diesem Zusammenhang von Bedeutung, in Betracht zu ziehen, inwieweit der aggressive Umgang der Forummitglieder miteinnader - Du und ich inbegriffen - auf die Hormontherapie zurückzuführen ist.

Im übrigen stammt die These, dass die Menschen von Affen abstammen, von Darwin persönlich. Die These, dass Menschen und Affen dieselben Vorfahren hatten, wird erst seit der 2. Hälfte des 20. Jahrhunderts vertreten. Du siehst, dass auch Deine Bemerkungen korrektur bedürftig sind. 

Samy

----------


## Harro

*Mißglückter Beginn*

Hallo, lieber Samy, Du kannst es nun hin und her drehen, so oft Du es vermagst - und Du scheinst eine immense Ausdauer zu haben - Deine Einleitung zu diesem Thread hast Du leider etwas ungeschickt und leider durchaus mißverständlich gestartet.

Aber, jetzt werde nun bitte nicht kindisch mit diesem Zitat von *Dir:*

Es wäre in diesem Zusammenhang von Bedeutung, in Betracht zu ziehen, inwieweit der aggressive Umgang der Forummitgleider - Du und ich inbegriffen - auf die Hormontherapie zurückzuführen ist.

Soll das jetzt nur lustig sein, dann lasse ich das gelten. Im anderen Falle könnte es nach meiner hier gerade noch erlaubten Einschätzung nur für Dich zutreffen.

*"Menschen machen immer ihre Lebensumstände für das verantwortlich, was sie sind. Ich glaube nicht an Lebensumstände. Menschen, die es in dieser Welt zu etwas bringen, sind diejenigen, die sich daranmachen, die Umstände zu suchen,die sie wollen, und die sie, wenn sie sie nicht finden, schaffen"*
(George Bernard Shaw)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> ...unsachliche Polemik...
> 
> ...Unterstellungen von Knut...
> 
> ...nunmehr zum 4. Mal aufgestellten Unterstellungen... 
> 
> ...inwieweit der aggressive Umgang der Forummitglieder miteinnader - Du und ich inbegriffen - auf die Hormontherapie zurückzuführen ist...
> 
> Im übrigen stammt die These, dass die Menschen von Affen abstammen, von Darwin persönlich. Die These, dass Menschen und Affen dieselben Vorfahren hatten, wird erst seit der 2. Hälfte des 20. Jahrhunderts vertreten. Du siehst, dass auch Deine Bemerkungen korrektur bedürftig sind. 
> ...


Schade, Samy, dass Du auf meinen Versuch, die Wogen zu glätten, so gereizt reagierst, aber das Verweiblichungs-Thema ist jetzt abschließend für mich erledigt.

Zum Thema "aggressiver Umgang": Ich habe noch nie Hormone zu mir genommen. Bei mir müsste es also an etwas Anderem liegen... :-)
_____________________________

Falls das Thema Darwin und "Mensch und Affe" jemanden interessieren sollte (für mich war es spannend, da mal zu recherchieren!): 

Darwin hat - nach allem, was man darüber lesen kann - die unmittelbare Abstammung des Menschen vom Affen nie behauptet, sondern lediglich angedeutet, dass sich auch der Mensch durch Evolution aus Vorstufen entwickelt hat. Dies Andeutung wurde dann zeitweise simplifiziert verwendet, allerdings nur kurze Zeit (bei weitem nicht bis in die zweite Hälfte des 20. Jahrhunderts). 

Wie der nachfolgende Text zeigt, wurde bereits zu Lebzeiten Darwins durch dessen "Jünger" unmissverständlich klargemacht, was Darwin meinte:

_"Noch bevor Darwin in seinem zweiten großen Werk "Die Abstammung des Menschen und die geschlechtliche Zuchtwahl" 1871 seine Andeutung näher ausführen konnte, waren ihm andere zuvor gekommen und hatten weiter in der schmerzhaften Wunde unserer Abstammung gebohrt. Der britische Anatom Thomas Henry Huxley war ein glühender Verfechter von Darwins Evolutionsgedanken. Er wird in allen Quellen als die "Bulldogge Darwins" beschrieben, weil er es war, der in der Öffentlichkeit die Ideen des zurückhaltenden Darwins intelligent und schlagfertig verteidigt hatte._ 

_1863 vertrat er in seinem Buch "Zeugnisse für die Stellung des Menschen in der Natur" die Auffassung, daß von allen Lebewesen Gorilla und Schimpanse dem Menschen am nächsten verwandt seien. Damit machte er auch klar, daß der Mensch eben nicht vom Affen, also den lebenden (rezenten) Affenarten abstammte, sondern, daß beide einen gemeinsamen Vorfahren hatten. 1868 postulierte der Zoologe Ernst Haeckel, ein weiterer prominenter Anhänger Darwins, in seinem Werk "Natürliche Schöpfungsmythen" ein Bindeglied zwischen einer ausgestorbenen Menschenaffenform und dem Menschen. Er hatte auch schon einen Namen für die Übergangsform: Pithecanthropus, der Affenmensch. Die Suche nach dem "Missing link", dem "fehlenden Verbindungsglied", hatte begonnen._


*Ein affenartig schönes Wochenende allen mehr oder weniger aggressiven Mitstreitern!!*

*Schorschel*

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Sami

Da ist Dir in der Eile wohl auch entgangen, dass die Klinik alle Methoden, PK zu behandeln, mit negativen Kommentaren versehen hat. Alle, ausser derjenigen, die sie selber anwendet. Na ja, das nennt man wohl Reklame. Aber dafür kannst Du nun wirklich nichts.

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## Samy

Hallo Jürg,

Selbst wenn wir die Glaubwürdigkeit der Quelle in Frage stellen, wie Du zutreffend argumentiert hast, fragt sich, ob die Behauptung, Hormontherapie verursache eine Persönlichkeitsveränderung, zutrifft? Wenn ja, warum war es nie ein Diskusionthema in diesem Forum?. 

Es wäre nicht klug eine existenzielle Frage zu ignorieren, nur weil sie von einer Privatklinik aufgestellt wurde, um zur Reklame zu dienen.

Das Thema "Persönlichkeitsveränderung infolge der Hormontherapie" hat mich in doppelter Hinsicht überrascht. Einerseits, weil ich es bisher nie als Nebenwirkung in Betracht gezogen hatte, obwohl sie offensichtlich und einleuchtend ist. Andererseits war ich überrascht, dass dieses existenzielle Thema (meines Wissens nach) nie zum Gegenstand einer Diskussion im Forum erhoben wurde. 

Weder die Schwäche meiner Argumentation, noch meine lückenhafte Kenntnisse über die Evolutionstheorie und Hormontherapie und am wenigstens die Unzuverlässigkeit der Bezugsquelle dürfte Anlass sein, eine existenzielle Fragestellung stiffmütterlich abzutun. 

Gruß
samy

----------


## LudwigS

Ich habe während der letzten 30 Jahre 1x, und zwar so richtig, geheult.
Da habe ich 2 Bretter beim Verlegen von Fertigparkett kaputt gemacht.
Das war genau Mitte Hormonblockade, Frühjahr 2002, Testosteron 0,13 ng/ml.

War für meine Frau eine völlig neue Erfahrung.
Das sind logischerweise keine "Vorkommnisse", die man gerne von sich gibt.

Heute, mit Testosteron 8,5 fiele mir das nicht im Traum ein und ich würde da eher mit dem 2kg-Hammer irgendwo draufdreschen.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## RalfDm

> Andererseits war ich überrascht, dass dieses existenzielle Thema (meines Wissens nach) nie zum Gegenstand einer Diskussion im Forum erhoben wurde.


Hallo Samy,

vermutlich, weil es kein Thema ist, und "existenziell" schon gar nicht. Du kannst mir glauben, dass ich viele Männer kenne, die sich temporär oder dauerhaft einer Androgendeprivation unterzogen haben. Keiner von denen - mich eingeschlossen - verspürte irgendwann den Drang, Röcke zu tragen oder sich zu schminken.

Ralf

----------


## Samy

> Du kannst mir glauben, dass ich viele Männer kenne, die sich temporär oder dauerhaft einer Androgendeprivation unterzogen haben. Keiner von denen - mich eingeschlossen - verspürte irgendwann den Drang, Röcke zu tragen oder sich zu schminken.
> Ralf


Hallo Ralf,

ich glaube kein Mann bzw. keine Frau ist 100prozentig männlich bzw. weiblich. Jeder Mensch (und das gilt auch für Tiere) hat in seinem Wesen einen (wenn auch geringen) Anteil vom anderen Geschlecht. Durch die Hormonmanipulation steigert sich dieser Anteil (vgl. Geschlechtsänderungsoperation). 

Mit "Verweiblichung" meine ich nicht, dass der Mann infolge der Hormontherapie dazu neigt, Röcke zu tragen und sich zu schminken (wie Du es auslegst) oder gerne kocht und bügelt (wie HansiB es auffasst). Fakt ist, dass durch Veränderung des Hormonenhaushalts bei Männern unter anderen die Busen schwellen und das Zeugungsorgan schrumpft. Inwieweit diese physische Beeinträchtigung auf Psyche wirkt, inwieweit der Charakter sich infolge des Potenzabfalls ändert, dass ist wohl eine existenzielle Fragestellung.

Die überhaupt schwierigsten Fragen der heutigen Physik stellt der selbstverständliche Fallgesetz (Gravitation) dar. Um im Gleichnis zu sprechen: Mir scheint, dass Du meine Fragestellungen deshalb als trivial ansiehst, weil sie sich unmittelbar nicht als exsitenziell offenbaren. 

Samy

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Samy

Deine sachliche Antwort ist für mich die Einleitung für eine sinnvolle Diskussion. Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich allerdings recht wenig dazu beitragen. Fünfeinhalb Jahre mit MAB hatten aus meiner Sicht keine Persönlichkeitsveränderungen zur Folge, die mir aufgefallen wären. Vorsichtshalber fragte ich auch noch meine Frau und eine meiner Töchter danach, doch auch sie meinten, ich sei zwar älter (und damit zum Beispiel langsamer) geworden, doch von einer Persönlichkeitsveränderung hätten sie nichts bemerkt.

Es dürfte übrigens recht schwierig sein, direkte Nachweise für Persönlichkeitsveränderungen wegen Hormontherapie konkret zu erfassen, weil da auch noch andere Elemente mitspielen, die generell mit mehreren Therapien zur Bekämpfung von PK zu tun haben und sich nicht auf HB allein beschränken. So kann der Verlust der Erektionsfähigkeit, der Libido etc. zu Depressionen und anderen psychischen Reaktionen führen - vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob die Ursache nun eine Hormontherapie, eine Operation oder Bestrahlung sei.

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## Harro

*Schrumpfungsprozess*

Hallo, Dauerläufer Samy, jetzt hast Du aber voll daneben spekuliert. Bei der Prostatektomie geht wohl vom besten Freund etwas verloren oder bleibt auf der Strecke

aber *Zitat Samy.* und das Zeugungsorgan schrumpft. Inwieweit diese physische Beeinträchtigung auf Psyche wirkt, inwieweit der Charakter sich infolge des Potenzabfalls ändert, dass ist wohl eine existenzielle Fragestellung.

Hier ist kein Charakter verändert worden, und die Psyche ist total intakt, denn bei der DHB verkleinert sich zwar die Prostata, die Hoden fühlen sich nicht mehr so stramm an - kann aber auch das Alter sein, denn sie hängen ein wenig mehr herunter - aber, nun kommts: *Er* ist immer noch der *Alte* und muß sich nicht verstecken. War schon immer so. Aber bitte nicht neidisch werden.
Samy machs gut.

*"Humor ist einfach eine komische Art, ernst zu sein"*
(Sir Peter Ustinow) 

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Samy

Hallo Jürg, Hallo Hutschi, 

ich gestehe, dass meine Ausführungen zu eng geführt und einseitig auf die Hormontherapie abgestellt ist. Wenn sie jedoch dazu beitragen, darzulegen, dass unsere Therapien neben physischen Nebenwirkungen (die Winfried einmal für die Hormontherapie umfassend im einzelnen aufgezählt hat) und Depression auch die Persönlichkeit beeinträchtigen, dann hat meinen Beitrag seinen Sinn und Zweck erfüllt.

Dabei will ich keinem eine Persönlichkeitsveränderung unterstellen, der selbst es nicht bemerkt hat, bitte aber zu beachten, dass die Chrakterveränderung schleichend mit zunehmendem Alter (auch ohne irgend eine Therapie) fortschreitet, so dass deren Veränderung im Lauf der Zeit schwer wahrzunehmen ist. Die Hormontherapie und, wie Ihr zu Recht darauf hinweist, auch die anderen Therapien zur Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms beschleunigt diesen Vorgang. 

Schönes Wochenende wünscht Euch 
Samy

----------


## Günter Feick

Samy,

Du verwechselst weiterhin in Deinen Beiträgen die Hormonblockade gegen Prostatakrebs mit einer Hormonbehandlung zur Vorbereitung einer Geschlechtsänderung bei bestehender Transsexualität. Deshalb können Deine Ansichten zur Wirkung der Hormonblockade gegen PCa auch nicht zutreffen, so wie von Dir hier formuliert wurden - 

Samy: "die Unterdrückung des Testosterons führt daher zwangsläufig zur Verweiblichung - nicht nur physisch, sondern auch psychisch". 

oder

Samy: "jeder Mensch (und das gilt auch für Tiere) hat in seinem Wesen einen (wenn auch geringen) Anteil vom anderen Geschlecht. Durch die Hormonmanipulation steigert sich dieser Anteil (vgl. Geschlechtsänderungsoperation)".

Bitte, verstehe, durch eine Hormonblockade wird 


* eine Unterdrückung des Testosterons mittels LH/RH Analogon zu einer Senkung des Östrogenspiegels führen und nicht zu seiner Erhöhung.



* eine Hormonmodulation mit nichtsteroidalen Antiandrogenen zu einem erhöhten Testosteronspiegel führen und damit gleichzeitig zu einem erhöhten Östrogenspiegel.

* eine Hormonmodulation mit steroidalen Antiandrogenen zu einer Verminderung des Testosterons und damit auch zu einer Reduzierung des Östrogens führen.

Oder einfach zusammengefasst - viel Testosteron ergibt viel Östrogen und wenig Testosteron bedeutet wenig Östrogen. 

Durch die Hormonblockade verändert sich das Verhältnis der beiden Hormone kaum, nach meinem Wissen. Lediglich die Menge des künstlichen Progesterons, ein Gestagen, erhöht sich im Blut und Gewebe durch die Einnahme eines steroidalen Antiandrogens, wie z. B.Cyproteronacetat. Das hat aber keine Bedeutung für eine von Dir vermutete Feminisierung.

Wahr ist, daß bei einem *Teil* der Männer eine Hormonblockade mit LH/RH Analoga oder steroidalen Antiandrogenen zu physischer Minderbelastbarkeit und auch zu psychischen Verstimmungen führen kann, die nach Ende der Therapie verschwinden. Ihr Auftreten ist sowohl dem Mangel an Testosteron als auch dem dann simultan existierenden Mangel an Östrogen geschuldet.  

Aber noch mal das hat nichts mit einer Feminisierung zu tun. Die kann nur durch Unterdrückung des Androgens bei gleichzeitiger Zuführung von Östrogen erreicht werden. Das aber geschieht nicht bei der PCa Hormonblockade.

Günter

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Günter,

Zitat von Günter:
Oder einfach zusammengefasst - viel Testosteron ergibt viel Östrogen und wenig Testosteron bedeutet wenig Östrogen. 

So einfach kanst Du dir die Sache nicht machen! Wenn man(n) eine HB macht und fast immer unweigerlich an Gewicht zunimmt -es kommt darauf an, wie die Schilddrüsen arbeiten- daher auch Fett ansammelt, daraus wird Östrogenen produziert!

Ein Überhang der Östrogenen gegenüber Testosteron entwickelt sich die Brust Vermehrung, Hitzewallungen entstehen, Haarausfall am Körper, Baart wächst nicht mehr so wie üblich, Hoden verkleinern sich weil Testosteron Produktion verhindert wird, u. noch mehr! Der Mann wird mit dieser radikalen Hormonen Umstellung besser gesagt Blockierung nicht fertig!

Das sind die Eigenheiten bei HB od. DHB! Also doch Persönlichkeitsveränderung in jedem Fall!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Nebenwirkungen*

Hallo Helmut, schon weiter oben habe ich lesen müssen, daß Dich die  DHB wohl ganz schön geschlaucht hat. Ich neige nun ganz und gar nicht dazu, mich einer Behauptung, nein Vermutung oder Gedankenspielen zuzuwenden, daß durch die DHB oder überhaupt durch Hormontherapien die Persönlichkeit verändert wird. Ich würde das schlicht unter die Kategorie Nebenwirkungen einordnen. Womöglich fragt hier der nächste intensiv nachdenkende Forumsbenutzer, ob denn eine Chemotherapie nicht auch die Persönlichkeit verändert. Na, wie sieht denn dann Deine Beurteilung aus und auch die z.B. von Samy. Ich habe *noch* keine Erfahrung mit dem Teufelszeug Chemo, könnte mir aber vorstellen, daß da ein Punkt kommen kann, wo all das ganz oben angedachte zutreffen könnte. Ein schönes Wochenende und Grüsse an den Tegernsee.

*"Wer zu lange zögert, bevor er einen Schritt macht, verbringt vielleicht sein ganzes Leben auf einem Bein"*
(Anthony de Mello)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Helmut,

wir Kerle benötigen zuerst die Metabolisierung desTestosterons, um damit durch Aromatase das Östrogen und durch 5alpha Reduktase das Dihydrotestosteron synthetisieren zu können. Dieser Umbauprozess des Testosterons in Östrogen findet u.a. im Fettgewebe, im Gehirn und auch im Knochen statt. Das ist die Ausgangssituation vor einer Hormonblockade und das ändert sich auch nicht während der Hormonblockade. Bezogen auf das Mengenverhältnis Testosteron zu Östrogen bedeutet das tatsächlich -
viel von dem Einen resultiert in viel von dem Anderen, bzw. wenig Testosteron gleich wenig Östrogen.

Ein vermehrter Östrogeneinfluss auf den Organismus des Mannes durch Abfallen des Testosteron, Anstieg des SHGB und konstant bleibendes Östradiol, ist Teil des Alterungsprozesses, der aber nicht verursacht wird durch eine intermittierende Hormonblockade.

Günter

----------


## Samy

Hallo Günter,

ich bin bereits auf Deine Einwände wie folgt eingegangen:




> Hallo Günter,
> Vielen Dank für Deine treffenden Hinweise. Ich hätte die Sache allgemeiner formulieren müssen, um nicht erneut durch Deine Kritik an Glaubwürdigkeit einzubüssen, etwa wie folgt: Die Veränderung des Hormonhaushalts hat Nebenwirkungen (darunter auch Persönlichkeitsveränderung) zur Folge.


Mit Deinen wiederholten Einwänden leugnest Du erneut eine Persönlichkeitsveränderung infolge der Hormontherapie, in dem Du Dich in Detaills verlierst *(Du siehst den Wald vor lauten Bäumen nicht)*. 

Helmut.2 hat Deine Differnzierung zutreffend widerlegt. Dazu habe ich nichts mehr zu sagen. 

Auf Deiner Anfrage, ich soll Dir zum Beleg Studien benennen, habe ich ferner ausgeführt.



> Die Tatsache, dass die Frauen ihre Busenoperation oft mit ihrer Minderwertigkeitskomplex rechtfertigen, belegt, dass die Psyche durch das Leib beeinträchtigt wird. Insoweit glaube ich nicht, dass es Studien bedarf, um zu belegen, dass die physische Veränderungen infolge der Hormontherapie (etwa die Schwellung der Brustkörper und Schrumpfung des Penisses) die Psyche beeinträchtigen. Gruß Samy


Auch hierzu habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen.

Samy

----------


## Helmut.2

*Da werden die* *Östrogene** beim Mann produziert!*

*Einen lieben Schönen Sonntag wünscht Euch allen*
*Helmut*

----------


## Günter Feick

Helmut,

ja, im Fettgewebe wird das meiste Östrogen produziert. Die aufgeworfenen Fragen waren jedoch -

* wie wird Östrogen gebildet im Allgemeinen?
* und ist diese Frage anders zu beantworten während einer Hormonblockade im Besonderen?

Oder auch so formuliert, verändert eine Hormonblockade das Verhältnis Testosteron zu Östrogen? 

Unabhängig vom Ort der Konversion des Testosterons zu Östrogen, ist die Antwort - 

* es ändert sich nichts während einer Hormonblockade. Östrogen wird nach wie vor aus Testosteron gebildet, egal wo es geschieht - im Knochen, Fettgewebe, Hirn, etc. 
* das Östrogen ist ein Testosteronabkömmling, es kann sich nicht regelhaft bilden ohne Testosteron und das Enzym Aromatase. 

Dieser Text hierzu aus berufenerem Mund als dem meinigen, bitte siehe unten.

Günter 

Die *Testosteronmetabolite* 5a-Dihydrotestosteron (DHT) und Östradiol entstehen mit 70 beziehungsweise 10 µg/Tag in deutlich geringeren Mengen als das Testosteron mit 7 mg/Tag. Die biologischen Effekte von Testosteron und DHT werden über den Androgenrezeptor vermittelt. Aufgrund ihrer hohen 5a-Reduktase-Aktivität sind einige Organsysteme (Prostata, Samenblasen, Haut und Haarfollikel) besonders sensibel für DHT-Effekte. Die biologische Wirkung von Östrogenen beim Mann wird über zwei Stellgrößen reguliert: die* Aromataseaktivität im Gewebe* und die Expression eines spezifischen Rezeptorsystems (Östrogen a- und ß-Rezeptor).* Quantitativ spielt die Aromatisierung von Testosteron im Fettgewebe die größte Rolle.*

Nieschlag, Eberhard; Eckardstein, Sigrid von
Therapie mit Sexualhormonen beim alternden Mann
Deutsches Ärzteblatt 97, Ausgabe 47 vom 24.11.2000, Seite A-3175 / B-2677 / C-2372

----------

